# Get Hook'd Tournament Series



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a new tournament series starting in southern OH. Go to http://gethookd.net/tournamentseries/ for the rules, schedule, and updates.

All Tournaments will start at 6:30am or under safe conditions. All tournaments will end at 2:30pm or 8hrs after official start time. Sign ups will start approximately at 5:30am and end 15mins start time. Anyone showing up late must find the tournament director or a tournament official on the water before starting to fish.

2010 Tournament Dates

May 29 Acton Lake
June 5 Cowan Lake
June 19 Caeser Creek
July 3 Acton Lake
July 17 Batesville Lake &#8211; Batesville, IN
July 31 Caeser Creek
August 14 Acton Lake
August 28 White Water Lake &#8211; Liberty, IN
September 11 Cowan Lake
September 25 Brookville Lake &#8211; Brookville, IN
October 9 Batesville
October 23 Acton Lake
November 6 Championship &#8211; Lake to be determined by championship qualifiers


----------



## nathani (Dec 29, 2008)

what time do they start and when is sign ups


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

will get back to you on the times


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

All Tournaments will start at 6:30am or under safe conditions. All tournaments will end at 2:30pm or 8hrs after official start time. Sign ups will start approximately at 5:30am and end 15mins start time. Anyone showing up late must find the tournament director or a tournament official on the water before starting to fish. 
http://gethookd.net/tournamentseries/?page_id=5


----------



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

Is this open to anybody??


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

yes it is a tournament series, you will have to fish 5 of them to qualify for the classic.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

You can now preregister for all tournaments online by clicking the Buy Now at the top of each page and on the Schedule Page. By preregistering you will save $5 plus be eligible for a prize drawing at each event. If you preregister and can not make it to the event you must give 24hrs notice and the entry fee will be carried over for one(1) event. After one event the money will automatically go into the championship pot. 
http://gethookd.net/tournamentseries/


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks to our sponsors Vicious, Duckett rods, The Rod Glove, JDC Baits, and Odyssey Events the championship will be a NO ENTRY FEE TOURNAMENT. In order to qualify for the championship you will have to fish 5 tournaments. If you fish 4 out of the 12 tournaments, you can pay for the 5th tournament to qualify to fish the championship.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i noticed a few of the lakes has a 10 hp ,which i have a 120 hp can u just use trolling motor on those lakes i would be very interested in fishing some of these tournaments . thanks jody


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes you can use trolling motor. Most of the lakes with less than 10hp still let you load and unload with big motors. Also a couple of the lake shave a 6 mph speed limit like Batesville. You can ask us when you register in the mornings if not sure.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks to Duckett Fishing anyone who preregisters for the May 29th tournament at Acton Lake will have a chance to win a new 6&#8242; 9&#8243; medium heavy action model DFMM69MH-C rod. This rod is perfect for use with a worm, 1/4- 3/8 oz jigs, 1/2- 5/8oz spinnerbaits and buzzbaits. To preregister for the Acton Lake tournament please go to Get Hookd Tournament Series and click on the Buy Now paypal button at the top of the page.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tomorrow is the last day to pre register for tournament on the 29th and a chance to win a Duckett rod valued at a $150.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cowan Lake is this Saturday.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

I want to thank all of those who participated in the first Get Hook'd Tournament of the year. I also want to thank the sponsors for helping support the GHTS. 

We had a total of 10 boats 8 of which preregistered. Gill Minor won a Duckett Fishing Micro Magic 6&#8242; 9&#8243; medium heavy action model DFMM69MH-C rod valued at $149.99 for preregistering. Jason and Ben were the first boat out of the money but didn't go home empty handed. Jason won a Rod Glove and Ben won a bottle of KVD Line & Lure Conditioner. 

The day started with great fishing conditions but warmed to a hot day on the water. Fishing was slow for everyone with only two boats bringing in a limit but things were tight at the scales. Jeremy and Lester edged out Josh and Mike by just over a half pound for the win. Eric and Doug edged out Jason and Ben for Big Bass by 0.02ozs. 

When asked about the win Jeremy said "Flippin plastic's and junk fishing was what pulled out the win". 


1st Jeremy/Lester 5 fish - 10.62lbs
2nd Josh/Mike 5 fish - 10.01lbs
3rd Jason/Ben 3 fish - 6.70lbs
4th Eric/Doug 2 fish - 5.48lbs GHTS - Big Bass 3.19lbs
5th Ben/Allen 1 fish - 1.91lbs
6th Eddie 1 fish - 1.82lbs
7-10 no fish

Totals - 10 boats - 17 fish - 36.54lbs


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

will the ceaser creek tournament , be at wellmans boat ramp .


----------

